# Amazon feature fish? (not angels)



## Kakarot (6 Nov 2016)

Hey all!
I'll be cycling my tank very shortly so i still have some time to decide...but I need some help from some wiser and more experienced fish keepers.
I'd like to set up an Amazon themed aquarium, I have a 92 long x 50 high x 36 deep cm aquarium and i'd like a fish to contrast a shoal of either neons or cardinals (when i get them), so i'd prefer them not to be blue or red and be a larger size. something similar to an adult congo tetra size.
I can adjust my water to suit any water parameters needed.
My tank will be a river looking planted type, with plenty of drift wood, rocks and plants.
I'm also planning some panda corys and a maybe few shrimp and/or ottos to deal with algae issues (not amazon i know!)
thanks for any help and taking the time to read


----------



## alto (6 Nov 2016)

Otos are Amazon, & there are local shrimps, just rarely exported


You might watch some of Ivan Mikolji videos
Green Neon Tetra

For a feature fish, consider Dicrossus sp
I had a group of _Dicrossus_ _filamentosus,_ 3-4 males & 6-7 females that were fantastic to watch (bought as little grey juveniles)
With lots of plant cover they were almost always in the open, & would explore the tank as a group
(as you might guess from my linked video I'd choose P simulans over Cardinals & Neons  )


----------



## dean (6 Nov 2016)

Have a look at Copella Arnoldi 
Splash tetra 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (6 Nov 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marbled_hatchetfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (6 Nov 2016)

It's hard to find a different colour in fish from blue or red 

There's a few that spring to mind 
Black phantom tetra Hyphessobrycon-megalopterus
Lemon Tetra 
Hyphessobryco pulchripinnis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (6 Nov 2016)

http://www.tropical-fish-keeping.co...atfish-sturisoma-sp.html#sthash.4DVpQz6T.dpbs

Whiptail cats are very different and interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (6 Nov 2016)

Ir there's these late are a bit similar to Congo Tetra 

Arnold's Tetra 

http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fish/african-red-eye.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakarot (7 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions, I like the look of the black phantoms, lemon tetras and from the video (which I really found interesting!  ) diamond tetras, if I can get hold of them I think I'll go for the diamonds as they are considerably bigger than the other two but i suppose it comes down to which ones I can find here in Oz


----------



## alto (7 Nov 2016)

Moenkhausia pittieri, Diamond Tetras in their natural habitat

they look stunning in this video but most farmed stock is not so nice - try for wc if available, or search out quality farmed stock


----------



## Kakarot (8 Nov 2016)

Yeah they look fantastic! I think their larger size and much more subtle colouring would be a really nice contrast next to a shoal of some neon type (neon/green neon/p.simulans) although I've been to three different lfs and none had diamonds and only had neons out of those three  I still have a few weeks (hopefully shorter if I can get some mature filter media) so I have some time to keep looking. At this rate though I don't think I'll be able to be picky about where they came from!


----------



## ourmanflint (12 Nov 2016)

I would go for one of the pencilfish, especially something like n. unifasciatus or eques. A crenicichla regani would be an amazing feature fish, not sure how tetra compatible they are.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





ourmanflint said:


> A crenicichla regani would be an amazing feature fish, not sure how tetra compatible they are.


<"They aren't with any slim Tetra">, although one with a more circular body might deter them. They are active hunters of, smaller than, female Guppy sized fish.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ourmanflint (13 Nov 2016)

You're probably right Darrel.


----------



## Kakarot (16 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the ideas, i'll have a look around to see whats available now


----------

